# Newbie Attempting Pictures



## Bohemian Yahoo (Apr 5, 2008)

Let's see if I can post some pictures of part of my crew.


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Fab pics! Love the first one!!


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Realy nice photos,you must have your hands full.......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh lovely pictures,,, beautiful dogs you have,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are gorgeous dogs


----------



## AmbiBambi (Mar 14, 2008)

awww how cute you must spend alot of ur time lookin after that lot. I got a border collie cross ?????? we dont know cos she is a rescue dog. good luck with uploading more pics as my computer is too slow to do so! lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi i love your fawn greyhound we rescued one from racing and we had him til he was 16,he was the most gorgeous loving loyal friend your pic looks just like ben. ps..all the others are lovely 2.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics of your dogs


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Good looking dogs thanx for sharing your pics with us.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

very nice pics, lovely dogs


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow great pics, lovely dogs.

Sue


----------

